# Another Tyee Season Gone......But Not Forgotten....2017 Was Fun...



## Dave Hadden (Oct 14, 2017)

Here's the link to my annual thread on Tyee fishing in the Tyee Pool, located across the road from where I live.
Blow through the first couple of pages until the action begins and then read on. It's a unique and very old fishery here and if any of you ever come up this way during Tyee time please call me and I'll get you out.

Hope you can enjoy this. Some fun adventures this year and a good time for all........except me who didn't quite get a Tyee this year. But so close.

http://www.sportfishingbc.com/forum/index.php?threads/tales-from-the-tyee-pool-2017.66934/



Take care.


----------

